# Look forward to meeting you all.



## Blackdawn (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, I made it over! Thanks to Blackwidow for the invite. There are some familiar "faces" here and many new. I look forward to spending time with you all. I am the mother of three girls and a full time college student studying to become a teacher. (Summers off to prop build seems great to me!) My art degree comes in very handy much to my mother's dismay! Well that's enough about me! Later-Blackdawn


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Let me be the first to welcome you to de site. It's cool to see new members. So Welcome!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

*Welcome!*

See Zombie, I told you I was enlisting victims...umm... members.

Welcome BlackDawn, I'm glad you decided to join us! Now get busy posting, lol.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Welcome Dawn!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I bid you velcome, good lady.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh, you did start a thread. Nevermind my request to do so in the other thread...

Welcome to the forums! Kick off your shoes, spread your wings and make yourself at home.

I'll manually make Blackwidow your referrer for the contest then... That means we have two participants now! Woo hoo!


----------



## Blackdawn (Aug 15, 2005)

I looked for the refer box when I registered and never saw it! So thanks for fixing that for her Zombie! Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Talk about blind as a bat, lol. Blackdawn, I didn't see you creep in, lol. This is awesome, I'm so glad you're here to. Vlad


----------

